

Forget Climategate: this 'global warming' scandal is much bigger - Varcht
http://www.breitbart.com/london/2015/01/30/forget-climategate-this-global-warming-scandal-is-much-bigger/

======
dalke
"You'd expect, as a result of this, that recent (ie late 20th century) raw
temperature readings from urban areas would be adjusted downwards in order to
make them more accurate. Rarely though, is this the case."

There is no significant Urban Heat Island effect as described by that essay.
See [http://www.skepticalscience.com/urban-heat-island-
effect.htm](http://www.skepticalscience.com/urban-heat-island-effect.htm) and
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urban_heat_island#Global_warmin...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urban_heat_island#Global_warming)
for overviews.

What cinched it for me was the work of the Berkeley Earth Surface Temperature
project. See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Earth](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Earth)
.

